# تأملات .... وتأملات .... وتأملات ...



## قيروانى (22 ديسمبر 2007)

*اطلبوا ملكوت الله ..!!*​ 
فاطلبوا ما فوق حيث المسيح جالس عن يمن الله ... كولوسى 1:3

ما اجملك يا يسوع
تعلن فى كل وقت انك جميل وابرع جمالا من بنى البشر
ما اجملك يا يسوع

دوما الانسان يتطلع الى ان يطلب الاشياء الجيده لنفسه .. وهذا شىء جميل جدا ان تطلب ما هو جميل لك .
ولكن انظروا الان يسوع يوجهه نظرنا يطالبنا ان نطلب ما فوق 
وما هو ما فوق هذا 
يسوع حيث هو جالس عن يمين الله
الله 
ما اجملها ايه
تطالبنا ان نطلب ما هو فوق حيث المسيح جالس عن يمن الله
وهل هناك اعظم من ذلك
ذلك هو المراد
كل المراد
يسوع المسيح فوق
نطلبه فوق
فوق كل شىء وفوق كل الامور وفوق كل رياسات
جالس عن يمين الله 
جالس فى موضوع القوه
يمين الله فعلت قوه يمين الله خلصتنى
اطلبوا القوه
اطلبوا يسوع
اطلبوا ما هو فوق
حيث يسوع جالس عن يمين الاب

بكل ثقه اطلب فقط يسوع وستمنح بالتبعيه كل ما يملكه يسوع
اطلبوا اولا ملكوت الله وبره وهذه كلها تزاد لكم


----------



## قيروانى (22 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: تأملات .... وتأملات .... وتأملات ...*

*وتبعناك...!!*​​*قد خسرنا كل شىء وتبعناك  متى 19:27*​ 
*نعم يارب أتى اليوم وعرفت معنى تلك الايه ... قد كنت اظن انى لكى اتبعك يجب ان لا اخسر شىء ..ويجب ان اربح كل شىء .. ولكنى كنت مخطىء ..*
*اليوم فقط ادركت معنى تلك الايه .. فلكى نتبعك يجب ان لا يكون بحوزتنا سواك .. فكل الاشياء الاخرى هى نفايه ولا يجب ان تتواجد مدمنا نتبعك...*

*فانت الربح الوحيد الذى لنا .. ومهما اقتنينا من مقتنيات فى هذا العالم فهى نفايه .. وان خسرنها فلا ينبغى ان نحزن لانك انت الوحيد ربحنا يا الله.*


----------



## قيروانى (22 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: تأملات .... وتأملات .... وتأملات ...*

*تأمل بسيط مز 35*​​​*تأمل بسيط جداا فى مزمور 35 من الممكن ان تفعل هذا مع كل المزامير اختار مزمور وضع على كل ايه منه تأملك باللون الازرق .. الرب قادر ان يعطنا بركه المزامير وصلوا لاجلى ..قيروانى..*​​*مزمور 35 لداود النبى بركاته على جميعنا امين*​​*1 خاصم يا رب مخاصمي.قاتل مقاتليّ. *ومن مخاصمى ومقاتلى سوى ابليس والخطيه ؟؟​*2  امسك مجنا وترسا وانهض الى معونتي.*الحرب لك يا الهى هلم حارب عنى !!​*3  واشرع رمحا وصد تلقاء مطارديّ.قل لنفسي خلاصك انا‏.*صد بالرماح مقاتلى (ابليس) دعنى اهتف خلاصى انت​*4  ليخز وليخجل الذين يطلبون نفسي.ليرتد الى الوراء ويخجل المتفكرون باساءتي. *امين ليخزووو ويخجلووو ويرتدووو الى الخلف كل ابليس وجنوده​*5  ليكونوا مثل العصافة قدام الريح وملاك الرب داحرهم. *ملاك الرب يدحر اعدائى امامى رددهم باصرار وقوه امين​*6  ليكن طريقهم ظلاما وزلقا وملاك الرب طاردهم*. تخيلوا هذا المنظر معى احبائى ابليس يجرى فى ظلام وتنزلق رجلاه من الخوف والظلام لان ملاك الرب يطارده لاجلى !!​*7  لانهم بلا سبب اخفوا لي هوّة شبكتهم.بلا سبب حفروا لنفسي. *بلا سبب ارادو اسقاطى .. ولانى ابنك فلن اسقط​*8  لتأته التهلكة وهو لا يعلم ولتنشب به الشبكة التي اخفاها وفي التهلكة نفسها ليقع*. يرد الرب عنى والتهلكه والسقوط هو طريقهم​*9  اما نفسي فتفرح بالرب وتبتهج بخلاصه*. اتغنى وسط الضيق والحرب بالرب فرحى وابتهج بخلاصه​*10  جميع عظامي تقول يا رب من مثلك المنقذ المسكين ممن هو اقوى منه والفقير والبائس من سالبه*. جميع عظامى صحيحه سليمه لم يمسها العدو لهذا تستعجب من مثلك يارب​*11  شهود زور يقومون وعما لم اعلم يسألونني. *كذاب وابو الكذب هذا الابليس يشهد على زور​*12  يجازونني عن الخير شرا ثكلا لنفسي. *يريد لى الشر عوض الخير​*13  اما انا ففي مرضهم كان لباسي مسحا.اذللت بالصوم نفسي.وصلاتي الى حضني ترجع. *صلاتى وصومى الى الله اقدم كذبيحه حب طلبا للمعونه​*14  كانه قريب كانه اخي كنت اتمشى.كمن ينوح على امه انحنيت حزينا. *حزين حزن وقتى *صعبانه على روحى* لان ابليس مصر على الحرب معى​*15  ولكنهم في ظلعي فرحوا واجتمعوا.اجتمعوا عليّ شاتمين ولم اعلم.مزّقوا ولم يكفوا. *اجتمعوا على ظلى فقط لانهم على لا يقدرو فالرب حافظ نفسى​*16  بين الفجار المجّان لاجل كعكة حرّقوا عليّ اسنانهم. *يريدون ان يفترسونى واصبح بين الخطاه​*17  يا رب الى متى تنظر.استرد نفسي من تهلكاتهم وحيدتي من الاشبال*. اةةةةةةةة الى متى تنظر استرد نفسى​*18  احمدك في الجماعة الكثيرة في شعب عظيم اسبحك. *لسانى تعلم ان يحمد ويسبح امام الكل يعطيك المجد​*19  لا يشمت بي الذين هم اعدائي باطلا ولا يتغامز بالعين الذين يبغضونني بلا سبب. *لا تشمت بى العدوه لانى لا اظل فى سقوطى بل سريعا اقوم واقف​*20  لانهم لا يتكلمون بالسلام وعلى الهادئين في الارض يفتكرون بكلام مكر. *لا يريدون لى السلام مثلما لا يريدون الهدوء للودعاء​*21  فغروا عليّ افواههم.قالوا هه هه قد رأت اعيننا. *فتحوا افواهم مستهزئين بى ولكن لن ترى عيناه ذلك كثير لان الرب داحرهم امامى​*22  قد رأيت يا رب.لا تسكت يا سيد لا تبتعد عني. *رأيت يارب انى ابنك وهم يستهزؤن بى فلا تسكت ولا تبتعد​*23  استيقظ وانتبه الى حكمي يا الهي وسيدي الى دعواي. *قم ايها الرب مستيقظا معلنا انك لا تغفل عنى لحظه​*24  اقض لي حسب عدلك يا رب الهي فلا يشمتوا بي. *وعدلك مملوء حبا فلن يشمتوا بى فالرب يحبنى​*25  لا يقولوا في قلوبهم هه شهوتنا.لا يقولوا قد ابتلعناه. *لن اكون شهوتهم ولن يبتلعونى فانا ابنك​*26  ليخز وليخجل معا الفرحون بمصيبتي.ليلبس الخزي والخجل المتعظمون عليّ* لباس كل ابليس وجنوده هو لباس الخزى لانى لن اسقط مدمت انت تحامى وتدافع عنى يا الهى​*27  ليهتف ويفرح المبتغون حقي وليقولوا دائما ليتعظم الرب المسرور بسلامة عبده. *يفرح معى الكل (جماعه المؤمنين والسماء) بالله الذى يسر بسلامى​*28  ولساني يلهج بعدلك.اليوم كله بحمدك.* اليوم كله يا الهى لسانى يلهج بعدلك وبحمدك يخبر طيله العمر


----------



## قيروانى (22 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: تأملات .... وتأملات .... وتأملات ...*

*ضالا فوُجد*​​
*فأبتدأوا يفرحون لان ابنى هذا كان ميتا فعاش وكان ضالا فوجد **لو **15:24*

*البعد عنك موت ... وتيهه ..*
*موت لا يستطيع ان يتحول الا حياه الى بالعوده اليك*
*تيهه لا مكان لى فيها سوى بعودتى اليك*​*ضالا انا يا الهى ... فاوجدنى بحبك*​*ميتا انا يا يسوع ... فارحمنى بحياتك*


*لى سنين هذا عددها احي معك .. واليوم اطالبك بنصيبى ..!! يال قبح منظرى وانا اطالب السيد بشىء لا استحقه .. كيف لى يا ملك الملوك ان اطالبك بنصيب فى ميراثا هو ملكا لك فى الاساس ..... !!!*

*بحبك يا الهى وهبتنى ميراثى وتركتنى اسير وراء حريتى .. وعند ذهابى من بيتك وقفت على الباب تنتظر عودتى .. بددت كل ما وهبتنى اياه .. وصرت اشتهى تراب الارض لاكله .. !!!*​*ضالا انا يا الهى ... فاوجدنى بحبك*​*ميتا انا يا يسوع ... فارحمنى بحياتك*


*افاقت يا الهى من غفلتى .. وقررت العوده اليك .. فكم من اجير حاله اليوم احلى واجمل منى انا الابن .. الاجير صار افضل من الابن .. ولكن اثق اننى مازلت غالى على قلبك يا ابى .. ومازالت تنتظرنى عند طرف الباب ..عدت يا ابى ..*​*وما اجمل لقاءك .. فرحت بى ورفعت رأسك وطالبت الكل ان يشاركك الفرحه ..اةةة من حبك هذا ياليتنى منذ البدايه اطعتك .. كنت فى تيهه وموت بعيدا عنك ابى ...وقد ولدت اليوم من جديد بين حضنك .. فكل اقدم كل الشكر*


----------



## قيروانى (22 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: تأملات .... وتأملات .... وتأملات ...*

*يا ابنى :*
انا مجرب *اعينك* يا ابنى الحبيب فى تجاربك .. *اعزيك* .. *امنحك السلام *.. *اعطيك الفرح*عوض النوح .. *اشدد*ما بقى فيك ..*اقومك وعينى عليك من اول السنه الى اخرها* .. هكذا انا*معك دوما* .. فقط *التجىء* الى ومن يقبل الى *لا اخرجه خارجا* ..*اشدد* ما بقى فيك ..ولا اعود العنك فيا بعد ..بل تصير لك* البركه *اينما حللت...انت ابنى وانا *فديتك* ... بالبركه *ابارك* ... فى دخولك وفى خروجك فى غلاتك وفى ارضك فى نومك وفى صحوك... انا هو الرب *اعتنى* بك ... 
ادعونى يا ابنى فى يوم الضيق *انقذك* فتمجدنى ............ ......... ......... ... !!!

امين تعال  ايها الرب يسوع


----------



## قيروانى (22 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: تأملات .... وتأملات .... وتأملات ...*







عدد المتصفحين لهذا الموضوع: 2 (2 عضو و 0 ضيف) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*قيروانى*, جويل 

مرحبا بالضيف المبارك جويل
انارت متصفحى


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (22 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: تأملات .... وتأملات .... وتأملات ...*

ميرسى كتير يا قيروانى على التأمل الجميل 

بس افضل نقلها لـ *المرشد الروحي* افضل مكان ليها

الرب يباركك​


----------



## قيروانى (22 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: تأملات .... وتأملات .... وتأملات ...*



فراشة مسيحية قال:


> ميرسى كتير يا قيروانى على التأمل الجميل​
> 
> بس افضل نقلها لـ *المرشد الروحي* افضل مكان ليها​
> 
> الرب يباركك​


 
مفيش مشاكل 
انا بس مكنتش عارف المكان المناسب
شكرا لك


----------



## ميرنا (23 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: تأملات .... وتأملات .... وتأملات ...*

قيروانى اخيراا نورت من تانى وحشتنى اوى كتابتك وتاملاتك متغبش عننا تانى بجد مبسوطة لرجوعك ​


----------



## سندباد+اسيوط (23 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: تأملات .... وتأملات .... وتأملات ...*

تاملات رائعة ربنا بيارك حياتك ويبارك خدمتك


----------



## ra.mi62 (23 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: تأملات .... وتأملات .... وتأملات ...*

شكرا كتير اخي الحبيب *قيروانى*  على الموضع الرائع

الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## قيروانى (24 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: تأملات .... وتأملات .... وتأملات ...*



ra.mi62 قال:


> شكرا كتير اخي الحبيب *قيروانى* على الموضع الرائع
> 
> الرب يبارك حياتك


 
شكرا لك حبيبى على كلماتك الرقيقه


----------



## قيروانى (24 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: تأملات .... وتأملات .... وتأملات ...*



سندباد+اسيوط قال:


> تاملات رائعة ربنا بيارك حياتك ويبارك خدمتك


 

شكرا لك سندباد اسيوط
وكل البلاد المجاوره

البركه تشملنا جميعا


----------



## قيروانى (24 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: تأملات .... وتأملات .... وتأملات ...*



girl ava kyrillos قال:


> قيروانى اخيراا نورت من تانى وحشتنى اوى كتابتك وتاملاتك متغبش عننا تانى بجد مبسوطة لرجوعك ​


 
ربنا يخليكى 
النور نورك
وربنا يفتح افهام عقولنا ونقدر نتأمل فى جماله


----------



## قيروانى (24 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: تأملات .... وتأملات .... وتأملات ...*

*صلاه لاجل البركه ...!!*​
هل طلبت يوما من الله ان يجعلك مباركا ؟؟
ان لم تطلب بعد ,,, فلهم نطلب معا .....!!

يا اله البركات .. ابو كل الرأفات .. اريدك ان تباركنى وتوسع تخومى ولتحفظنى ياربى من الشر ليدركنى (صلاه يعبيص 1اخ 4:9 )
نعم يارب .. اريد انا اتبارك منك .. اريد ان اكون مباركا فى كل شىء .. فى روحى مباركا فى جسدى مباركا فى اسرتى مباركا فى عملى مباركا فى مأكلى ومشربى مباركا فى نومى وصحوى مباركا فى كل اوجه حياتى مباركا ...
اريدك ان تهرب من امامى جميع اعدائى فى سبع طرق يهربون منى لانى مبارك فى سبع طرق اى فى جميع ايام حياتى على الارض يهربون اعدائى من وجهى لانى مباركا منك... اريدك ان تباركنى فى خزائنى فلا يفرغ كوار الدقيق او كوز الزيت 1مل 17:14
تباركنى حتى اصير انا ومن اعطتنى اياهم لك شعبا مباركا فيرى كل من فى الكون كم انا مباركا منك ...بل يارب زدنى بركه وخيرا فى ثمره بطنى وثمره بهائمى وثمره ارضى .. افتح لى يارب من سماءك هبات المطر المقدس مطر خيرك مطر حبك ..سيول المحبه من سماءك تغمرنى وتهطل على كالامطار ..تباركنى هتى اعطى الجميع بسخاء واتمثل بك ولا اعاير احد يع 1:5 ممن اعطيهم .. اقرض من يحتاج من يطلب منى وكله من خير بركاتك على .. بركتك تلك تجعلنى دوما رأس لا ذيلا .. تجعلنى دوما فى ارتفاع .. تعلوا هامتى وانت فوقى مجدى ورافع رأسى اكليلى الحبيب يسوع اكون فقط فى الارتفاع من دور الى دور.....

استيقظ يا مجدى يا يسوع ...مز 57:8 استيقظ وهب ابنك البركات


----------

